# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  Sql Server Exprees

## bahram1100

چگونه می شه یک بانک اطلاعاتی را sql Express 2008 را اتچ کرد؟
ممنون

----------


## ma.rad

خوب sql servere 2008 نصب کن وبعد از اجرا بانک مورد نظرت رو  اتچ کن

----------


## bahram1100

اولا حجم sql server 2008 بالاست.
دوما من ستاپ برنامه ام را ساخته ام و یکی از پیش نیازهاش Sql express هستش.
راه اتچش را میدونی؟

----------


## ma.rad

ببین دوست عزیز
اگر برنامه شما تحت شبکه نیست که همون sql express 2008 نصب کن حله نیاز به اتچ هم نداره
اگر تحت شبکه هست باید کانکشن استرینگ شما هم تحت شبکه تعریف شده باشه وبهد شما مجبورید sql server 2008 یا اگر می خواید سبک باشه ems sql 2008 نصب واتچ کنید.

----------


## bahram1100

یعنی چی نیاز به اتچ نداره.
برنامه من بالا نمیاد و ارور میده که ارتباط با بانک اطلاعاتی وجود نداره.

----------


## ma.rad

مطمئن هستید برنامه خودتون نوشتید؟
اگر بانک برنامه sql ex 2008 هست و بانک در مسیر برنامه هست نیاز به اتچ نداره

----------


## ma.rad

کانکشن استرینگ برنامه شما رو می تونم ببینم؟

----------


## bahram1100

"server=(local);database=Multimedia;integrated security=true"

----------


## ma.rad

Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\Multimedia.mdf;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True

----------


## bahram1100

اینا بزنم دیگه نیازی به اتچ نیست؟

----------


## bahram1100

بانک اطلاعاتیم باید کجا باشه؟

----------


## ma.rad

کنار فایل اجرایی برنامتون

----------


## bahram1100

دمتون گرم
خیلی کمک کردین.
امتحانش می کنم اگه به مشکلی خوردم خبرشا بهتون می دم.

----------


## bahram1100

کانکشن استرینگ که برام نوشتی یه جاش می لنگه 
این ارورا میده :
Invalid value for key 'attachdbfilename'.
مشکل چیه؟

----------


## bahram1100

کسی مشکل این کانکشن استرینگ را میدونه چیه؟
اگه کسی از دوستان راه دیگری مبنی بر این که بانک اطلاعاتی نیاز به اتچ نداشته باشه بلده از ما دریغ نکنه.
تشکر

----------

